# how to enhance sex ability?



## natureoflove (Jul 5, 2013)

any man here who have tried to enhance sex ability?

lots of people said sex is quite in marriage, it's easy for man to be satisfied in sex, but not the woman, since they need long time of stimulation, and they would be more satisfied if their sexmate have much stronger sex ability.

so guys, would you try some method to enhance your sex ability so that you can make your partner more satisfied, if yes, can you share us that which kind of methods you have tried, thank you


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sex ability is a VERY broad term.

Do you mean staying power?
Do you mean knowing how to touch her in the right way, at the right time, in the right places?
Do you mean being an all around sexy guy who turns his woman on before they even begin to take their clothing off?
Do you mean being able to give her an orgasm?


----------



## natureoflove (Jul 5, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Sex ability is a VERY broad term.
> 
> Do you mean staying power?
> Do you mean knowing how to touch her in the right way, at the right time, in the right places?
> ...


give her orgasm and be stamina
is there any exercises which can make this goal more easily achieved


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have read her biggest and most powerful sex organ is her brain. Stimulate that and the rest is easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natureoflove (Jul 5, 2013)

Thound said:


> I have read her biggest and most powerful sex organ is her brain. Stimulate that and the rest is easy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


wow, this is quite innovative, you stimulate her brain rather than stimulate her clitoris:smthumbup:
in fact, you are telling high level techniques, that clitoris staff could be part of your stimulation


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

For stamina and better orgasm try kegel exercises it's very effective and it works



Kegel Exercises for Men: Benefits and How-To Instructions


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Learn to use something other than your penis. Mouth, fingers, etc...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

PBear said:


> Learn to use something other than your penis. Mouth, fingers, etc...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




That only leaves your feet and elbows :scratchhead:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: how to enhance sex ability?*



xakulax said:


> For stamina and better orgasm try kegel exercises it's very effective and it works
> 
> 
> 
> Kegel Exercises for Men: Benefits and How-To Instructions


I am constantly practicing my Kegels ...... whether in the shower waiting for the 2 minute requirement during conditioning , in my car stuck in traffic , giving my reports to the incoming nurse to relieve me 

It's done wonders even after giving birth to 2 boys ......... so I've been told ahem ahem


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

There is a phone app - Kegel Kat - it like a dance, dance party for your vagina. Elaine reminds me I need to be back to it!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

natureoflove said:


> wow, this is quite innovative, you stimulate her brain rather than stimulate her clitoris:smthumbup:
> in fact, you are telling high level techniques, that clitoris staff could be part of your stimulation


The brain is bigger than the clit for a really great reason....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> There is a phone app - Kegel Kat - it like a dance, dance party for your vagina. Elaine reminds me I need to be back to it!


:rofl:

You're kidding me! 

Kegels while you brush your teeth, wash your hair and at red lights.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

The brain is very important to stimulate. Because when that loses interest, the rest is downhill.

As for the stamina, I found that a rigorous workout routine really helped the ability. While I was doing the "Insanity" workout series I noted that sex was taking easily to to three times longer than previously. My wife enjoyed it be did say that I was taking to long sometimes


----------

